# who wants free G-CODE/Toolpaths??



## spaceman_spiff (Oct 25, 2014)

For those of you with CNC machines but need help generating toolpaths, I'm up for popping out a few, the rules are:

-I have to think its cool lol..I spend enough time in camworks as it is so if I'm going in there extra I gotta have some fun doing it
-You have to be okay with anyone else using the toolpath too and making the same part (including me)
-I'll need the geometry you want done as either an IGES or a DXF, or possibly just your description if its simple
-3 axis is okay but it better be really awesome because that can take alot more work
-I'll need to know what tools and feedrates you want to use and where you want toolpath zero to be

lets hear what you want!! pics are more fun!!


----------

